# Fall in love with TODS, anyone like me?



## daisydai

I recently fall in love with TODS bags.  They have the high quality of leather, and also light weight.  The designs are simple and timeless, elegant but not showing off...
Just love it .  Plus the price is much more reasonable!  Just purchased my second TODs bag after my first one two months ago.  I got a D-styling shopping bag in black...so elegant for work.  And now waiting for my royal blue D bag in small size.  
Noted not so many people here.  Wondering why.  There are tons of chanel fans, LV fans, even balenciaga and Fendi... but I thought TODS are way more excellent.  At least to me.


----------



## Chararin

Agreed !!!, I have been a big fan since 2010 and I kept buying Tod's, got 8 pairs of tod's shoes, and yesterday just got new small G Line in black.


----------



## sdkitty

agree, Tods bags are great quality but it seems they're most famous shoes


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Agree! Tod's handbags are very high quality. I only have one - the d styling piccolo I think it's called - and the leather is wonderful. I've had it for several years and it still looks new


----------



## ujili

daisydai said:


> I recently fall in love with TODS bags.  They have the high quality of leather, and also light weight.  The designs are simple and timeless, elegant but not showing off...
> Just love it .  Plus the price is much more reasonable!  Just purchased my second TODs bag after my first one two months ago.  I got a D-styling shopping bag in black...so elegant for work.  And now waiting for my royal blue D bag in small size.
> Noted not so many people here.  Wondering why.  There are tons of chanel fans, LV fans, even balenciaga and Fendi... but I thought TODS are way more excellent.  At least to me.



Congrats! Did u do a reveal? I agree. I have tods shoes and bags. I just bought the Sella Shopper In Black and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Oh yes! After years of window shopping at the mall and hearing about them on tPF, I finally went into the boutique a few years ago and was hooked on their leathers. I waited until they had a color that I didn't have in my handbag collection and finally made a move during this year's Spring sale. I get more compliments on that bag than any other bag in my collection. Who knew a simple tote could garner the attention of strangers? Then again, it is orange.


----------



## Wishers

I am a huge Tods fan.  I love them because they are elegant and understated.   My poor D Cube bag is pretty much abused and still looks great!


----------



## Vitamina H

I am a longtime Tods fan too! I have added their bags to my collection for years. I think they are extremely well made and perfect for the individual who loves quality and timelessness in their leather goods/shoes. I have carried my Tods bags much more often than my other bags. They are just so easy to grab and go!


----------



## Maedi

Hi xiangxiang and Vitamina! Nice to see you here. I love Tod's shoes. Got my first pair of the classic lace-up boots in 1995 and they are still going strong. My original D bag is a favorite, too and I think their quality, comfort and aesthetic is excellent.


----------



## pandorabox

Dying for something Tods myself. Shoes and bags would be nice. Maybe when I head to London for the first time this summer I might treat myself then?


----------



## the_baglover

The thing I love about Tod's bags and shoes is that people can tell it's a quality item even if they don't know what brand/designer it's from. I get a lot of compliments when I wear Tod's shoes with the inevitable question of "Which brand is it?" afterwards. 

Tod's equals "quiet luxury" for me.


----------



## PurseChick77

Chararin said:


> Agreed !!!, I have been a big fan since 2010 and I kept buying Tod's, got 8 pairs of tod's shoes, and yesterday just got new small G Line in black.


 


Can you post a pic of your new bag? I am about to get one too!  I am hoping it will be my workhorse perfect black bag!


----------



## cosmic2651

Im just new to Tods and I recently ordered a Card Holder. Im excited to receive my item soon. I can't wait. I read the reviews and people said the leather is excellent.


----------



## Data

This is my first post on this page as I will soon have my first Tod's bag and I cannot wait to receive it. All I keep hearing is 'Tod's bags are quality and the leather is gorgeous' so I have gone and ordered a mini Tod's and hopefully should be here next week. So excited xx


----------



## Harpertoo

I've loved Tod's since my first trip to Italy years ago.
They are my go-to for comfortable casual shoes. They just fit nicely into my wardrobe - as someone else said - quiet luxury.
However I have yet to buy a Tod's bag. I'm super picky about bags and prefer a few nice ones to a broader collection....but I do need a great travel bag, so I'm going to look into something by Tod's.


----------



## Pirula

Totally agree!  I found my first Tod's handbag in October and I adore it.  The quality is superlative and it looks fabulous and wears like a tank.  Definitely on the look out for another.  

 Probably all of you know this already but, it's in a leaf green leather and I am astounded at how versatile this color is!  I mean it goes with just about everything.  Try it and see if you haven't already.  Everyone should have a green handbag!


----------



## the_baglover

I recently bpught my first Tod's bag. A D-Cube medium shopping tote in dark grey leather with burgundy side panels. It"s gorgeous and goes with everything. A nice alternative toblack.


----------



## unguviolet

daisydai said:


> I recently fall in love with TODS bags.  They have the high quality of leather, and also light weight.  The designs are simple and timeless, elegant but not showing off...
> Just love it .  Plus the price is much more reasonable!  Just purchased my second TODs bag after my first one two months ago.  I got a D-styling shopping bag in black...so elegant for work.  And now waiting for my royal blue D bag in small size.
> Noted not so many people here.  Wondering why.  There are tons of chanel fans, LV fans, even balenciaga and Fendi... but I thought TODS are way more excellent.  At least to me.


Agreed. My first Tod's was on Aug 2014. I'm actually just want to survey first..but the moment I try I already fall in love...hihi. Very easy to maintain and price is very reasonable. Looking forward for my 2nd Tod's. I love the way Lady D carry the Tod's bag.


----------



## lovebagsalot

Got my first tod's the cape tote. Absolutely in love!


----------



## Pirula

Oh lucky you.  Let's see please!


----------



## sdkitty

Pirula said:


> Totally agree!  I found my first Tod's handbag in October and I adore it.  The quality is superlative and it looks fabulous and wears like a tank.  Definitely on the look out for another.
> 
> Probably all of you know this already but, it's in a leaf green leather and I am astounded at how versatile this color is!  I mean it goes with just about everything.  Try it and see if you haven't already.  Everyone should have a green handbag!


I agree, green can be very versatile and neutral.  I have a green (military color) PS bag and it pretty much goes with anything.


----------



## lovebagsalot

Pirula said:


> Oh lucky you.  Let's see please!



Sorry not the best shots!  In love (sorry needs to be rotated)


----------



## ayumiken

lovebagsalot said:


> Sorry not the best shots!  In love (sorry needs to be rotated)


Never mind,  its beautiful


----------



## Pirula

Lovely!!!


----------



## lovebagsalot

Thanks


----------



## March786

Agree with this post, Tods bags are classic and timeless, I will be doing my reveal soon and keep falling in love. It's my first bag and I'm already very tempted on the next [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rumbabird

I'm a new Tod's fan. Just received this you-to-me tote, and I'm a convert!  I was looking for something under the radar to carry to work, and this bag is perfect.  The leather smells divine, and the quality is just as good (maybe better?)  than my much more costly LV's and Chanel's.  Guess I didn't know what I was missing.  I don't think this bag was ever used.  There is a tiny 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3104858

	

		
			
		

		
	
smudge on the bottom, but otherwise it is pristine.


----------



## Rumbabird

Rumbabird said:


> I'm a new Tod's fan. Just received this you-to-me tote, and I'm a convert!  I was looking for something under the radar to carry to work, and this bag is perfect.  The leather smells divine, and the quality is just as good (maybe better?)  than my much more costly LV's and Chanel's.  Guess I didn't know what I was missing.  I don't think this bag was ever used.  There is a tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smudge on the bottom, but otherwise it is pristine.


"New-to-me," not "you-to-me"


----------



## Rumbabird

Looks like the photo didn't upload.  Let's try again.


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Looks like the photo didn't upload.  Let's try again.



Fixed it for you 
Gorgeous TODS!!!  Enjoy, it's beautiful and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> Fixed it for you
> Gorgeous TODS!!!  Enjoy, it's beautiful and the leather looks amazing.


Thank you LT Bag Lady!   I've carried it for a few days now, and have received a number of compliments.  No one has yet identified it as a luxury brand, even though they comment on the quality of the leather and beautiful design.  Exactly what I was looking for. Go Tod's!


----------



## Kelly Walther

LT bag lady said:


> Fixed it for you
> 
> Gorgeous TODS!!!  Enjoy, it's beautiful and the leather looks amazing.




lovely bag


----------



## Kelly Walther

Hello everyone...
this is my one & only TOD'S...D Styling Mancini 
bought it a few years back & its still in good conditions...the leather is soft but still maintaining the shape of the bag...


----------



## ririan

Yes... I am a newly converted Tod's fan. Love my Tods G-line tote so much that I plan to buy more. No longer using my Prada and LV tote.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Me too! Totally a new concert!!


----------



## Miss World

the_baglover said:


> The thing I love about Tod's bags and shoes is that people can tell it's a quality item even if they don't know what brand/designer it's from. I get a lot of compliments when I wear Tod's shoes with the inevitable question of "Which brand is it?" afterwards.
> 
> Tod's equals "quiet luxury" for me.



Totally agree!!  The first time i ever went into a Tod's Boutique i was in awe looking at all the beautiful leather shoes, handbags and accessories. The leather looks, feels and smells divine. It definitely is 'quiet luxury'. The bags don't scream 'look at my huge designer logo', the quality and design of the products speak for themselves. That is why a lot of royals and aristocratic families love Tod's products.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I'm totally in love with Tod's Wave bag right now!


----------



## asiatica

The bag I'm using the most is my taupe g bag. It's just so light, and versatile and I don't have to baby it. It still looks as new eventhough I throw it around. Next is my fuchsia pashmy and I love it for the same reasons. I find them so comfortable to carry that I'm in the look out for other bags of the same lines but in different colors. I have 2 leather bags from the brand but I don't use them as much although they are lovely. Funny because I've always thought leather will give me my money's worth but I'm finding my more affordable bags to be giving me more satisfaction.


----------



## cheer021

in love with Tod's handbag since 2009 since I got my first Tod's. Absolutely lovely and well made.
Tod's is one of the underrated brands out there.


----------



## Arabesque2426

I have the Tod's D bag. Been using it the last month. The leather has better quality than other more sought- after brands.


----------



## kikay1024

Me too! With all the quality issues of sough after bags, I learned to appreciate Tod's craftmanship even more. It's not mainstream, which is an advantage.


----------



## Jbr12

kikay1024 said:


> Me too! With all the quality issues of sough after bags, I learned to appreciate Tod's craftmanship even more. It's not mainstream, which is an advantage.



That's what I love too, it's very understated and very classy, and the quality is always fantastic. I feel a few inches taller when I'm wearing my Tod's shoes, even if they are all flats!


----------



## susiana

Couldn't agree for more with everyone here.
It's very very understated, classy with great quality.
I've eyeing on Tod's bag since one year ago .

May I share my Medium Joy Tote..


----------



## susiana

Sorry for the side way picture... 
I don't know how to fix it


----------



## Jbr12

Lovely bag! I love the Tod's yellows and oranges, they are such rich shades - I have a yellow signature hobo and it's so pretty in spring and summer!


----------



## Arabesque2426

susiana said:


> Couldn't agree for more with everyone here.
> It's very very understated, classy with great quality.
> I've eyeing on Tod's bag since one year ago .
> 
> May I share my Medium Joy Tote..


Such a unique color!


----------



## Msnancysfancies

I love my d bag!!


----------



## goofball

susiana said:


> Couldn't agree for more with everyone here.
> It's very very understated, classy with great quality.
> I've eyeing on Tod's bag since one year ago .
> 
> May I share my Medium Joy Tote..


We are bag twins!  Love the charm on your bag!  One question, how do you feel about the shoulder straps?  They seem a little thin, so I was wondering if they've given you any trouble?


----------



## susiana

goofball said:


> We are bag twins!  Love the charm on your bag!  One question, how do you feel about the shoulder straps?  They seem a little thin, so I was wondering if they've given you any trouble?


Yeay...we are bag twins.
I feel absolutely fine with the shoulder straps. It's stay and sit.on my shoulder nicely. It's much more comfortable compare to my LV neverfull shoulder straps.


----------



## goofball

susiana said:


> Yeay...we are bag twins.
> I feel absolutely fine with the shoulder straps. It's stay and sit.on my shoulder nicely. It's much more comfortable compare to my LV neverfull shoulder straps.


Awesome - that gives me peace of mind.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Big Tods fan here! I've owned several Tods over the years: Kate Media, a few D bags, two Happy bags, and most recently, a gorgeous cranberry Wave bag. I've read that Tods are huge in Asia and Italy but not as popular in the States. I don't understand why. They are timeless with excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## March786

Ozzysmom said:


> Big Tods fan here! I've owned several Tods over the years: Kate Media, a few D bags, two Happy bags, and most recently, a gorgeous cranberry Wave bag. I've read that Tods are huge in Asia and Italy but not as popular in the States. I don't understand why. They are timeless with excellent craftsmanship.




Completely agree [emoji4]


----------



## daisydai

my 5th tods bag!! also my current work tote


----------



## south-of-france

Tod's wave bag [emoji106]


----------



## cafecreme15

I haven't yet ventured into Tod's bags at this point (although I was coveting the Cape bag about a year ago), I love the shoes! Perfect mix of stylish and comfort. A great casual shoe that instantly elevates the look of any outfit!


----------



## kb9855

I'm a Tod's fan too. Own a few bags and shoes. Really love their simple styles and driving shoes. Great quality and workmanship. Not so popular in Asia as their styles are simple without logos.


----------



## Selenet

I love their shoes as well. They make some of the most beautiful sandals and loafers! My favorite styles include those color block ones and the ones with fringes. 
My favorite driving loafers (note the details):


----------



## Daosabao

I'm Asian and had to admit I was mad about logos in my younger days. Now that I'm older and hopefully wiser, I've gone beyond logos and come to appreciate the classic, understated and beautiful styles of bags without obvious logos, like from Tods, Fendi. Sometimes I get ppl commenting I have a beautiful bag but they don't know what brand it is. It actually pleases me more! You can spot Chanel and Hermes bags almost everywhere where I live, so I do feel very special carrying a beautiful, well made bag that not many ppl know about.


----------



## kb9855

I love Tod's shoes especially the loafers. Been really lucky to own a few at great prices. Their handbag designs are simple but great quality.


----------



## Melora

Daosabao said:


> ...Sometimes I get ppl commenting I have a beautiful bag but they don't know what brand it is. It actually pleases me more! ...
> ...so I do feel very special carrying a beautiful, well made bag that not many ppl know about.


You are so absolutely right! That's exactly what I like about Tod's bags.


----------



## prtagsale

Hi everyone - venturing into a new arena, having been a loyalist to LV.  Does Tods have great customer service?  Do they offer repair of their bags over the lifetime?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  I've had it with the ridiculous rules of LV and have stopped having a relationship with them if I can avoid.  If anyone cares my rant is over at LV forum.  So I am in the market for a new venue to maintain my handbag needs and maybe even shoes now that I have seen some of Tod's.  Thanks Pam


----------



## julia_sp

So happy with my Tod's...


----------



## Layna D.

I too have a newfound love with Tod’s. One day, I decided to walk into the boutique and just like that, I was in love. I tried researching the brand on the internet and on YouTube but found not much. Don’t understand why at all. It’s like it’s one of the best kept secrets.


----------



## 4purse

I’ve loved Tods from afar and some day I will have one. The leather and quality is divine. I’ve just not found the right one for me but I will keep looking


----------



## frangipani1519

kb9855 said:


> I love Tod's shoes especially the loafers. Been really lucky to own a few at great prices. Their handbag designs are simple but great quality.


Hi, I am new to the world of Tods (agree with others about that quiet elegance) and am not sure of sizing. I am looking at their new 2017 loafers online. It is a little difficult to try on styles here in Australia so online it is! I have tried a  Gommino and was a 37.5 but there seems to be differing opinions about the loafers. Any thoughts would be really appreciated


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Msnancysfancies said:


> I love my d bag!!


I am very late to this conversation, but I'm glad to be here.  What size is this bag? I cannot seem to get my mind's eye around a mini. The dimensions don't sound all that mini to me, it might be a nice size for me. If you are carrying a mini, I might just have to find myself one.


----------



## Mylance

This is my beauty. I have to say that I have had many a designer bag and this Tod's Joy Tote style is beyond any other I have owned. I love its simple elegant look, quality craftsmanship, beautiful leather, etc. If you are on the fence of getting such a bag, Diane Lane wears one in the movie, "Paris Can Wait." It is from seeing this bag in the movie that made me wish for one ever since. Now, I have one!


----------



## catzeyez

Mylance said:


> This is my beauty. I have to say that I have had many a designer bag and this Tod's Joy Tote style is beyond any other I have owned. I love its simple elegant look, quality craftsmanship, beautiful leather, etc. If you are on the fence of getting such a bag, Diane Lane wears one in the movie, "Paris Can Wait." It is from seeing this bag in the movie that made me wish for one ever since. Now, I have one!


I love your bag! Beautiful color. It's definitely my style.
I just browsed the bags on Tod's website the other day for the first time ever, and I'm really impressed with them.


----------



## V0N1B2

Love the Joy Tote. 
Tod’s is so underrated. Now that Bottega Veneta has been ruined by the new Creative Director, I’ve moved back to my original love


----------



## Annawakes

I had a beautiful berry color Joy tote a few years back and I sold it on eBay.  I regret it!


----------



## YAN-RU JHOU

Tod's is growing on me. I've bought several shoes and they fit me the best. Always longing for the tote bags


----------



## Patty wu

Hello ladies! An admire of Tods craftsmanship.  It's true silent and quiet luxury for what i say. Not steaming too load but if you know.. you know. Sometime i prefer carrying understated and admire people carrying brands that not too extreme but understood the quality rather then names!.  
Introduce my new baby! Tods Miky hobo shoulder bag in small. Such a steal grabbed her from Reebonz Sìngapore for 60% off.. brand new too!!. I think It's better then Hermes Evelyn. The leather supple and has compartment. So happy!! 
I have total 3 bags and 1 wallet. Couldn't happy more


----------



## Patty wu

My small Tod's family. All serves their purpose very well. Sturdy, spacious and simply luxury.
From left....Miky hobo, Double T cross body, G-line Sacca Picolla canvas,  and wallet


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Patty wu said:


> Hello ladies! An admire of Tods craftsmanship.  It's true silent and quiet luxury for what i say. Not steaming too load but if you know.. you know. Sometime i prefer carrying understated and admire people carrying brands that not too extreme but understood the quality rather then names!.
> Introduce my new baby! Tods Miky hobo shoulder bag in small. Such a steal grabbed her from Reebonz Sìngapore for 60% off.. brand new too!!. I think It's better then Hermes Evelyn. The leather supple and has compartment. So happy!!
> I have total 3 bags and 1 wallet. Couldn't happy more


Beautiful! I love Tod's too! The leather is so sumptuous. I've thought of parting with my D bags because I've become such an LV gal, but I'm glad I never did. They are fantastic.


----------



## Patty wu

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Beautiful! I love Tod's too! The leather is so sumptuous. I've thought of parting with my D bags because I've become such an LV gal, but I'm glad I never did. They are fantastic.




Glad you keep the D bag! I do have few LV, but the enjoyment was different when carrying Tod's. Liike you said..the leather so sumptuous and luxurious. Love touching it.. also smella devine too! Haha weird that i like to smell my bags1


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Not weird at all!  Do you have any suede? I do, call me crazy, but it feels so nice, I find it soothing when I'm stressed out. Part art, part useful item, part therapy. Haha. I don't get that from coated canvas!


----------



## Patty wu

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Not weird at all!  Do you have any suede? I do, call me crazy, but it feels so nice, I find it soothing when I'm stressed out. Part art, part useful item, part therapy. Haha. I don't get that from coated canvas!



Nope.. don't have any suede bag at the moment... but was long time ago when Juicy Couture started all the suede craze!. I understand what you mean of the part theraphy haha so soft to touch!.

Yes coated canvas does not feel anything but weather proof.. just grab and go when you feel it's gonna rain


----------



## IrisTan

Agreed！


----------



## pandasnow

I love my Tod’s crossbody and have worn it so much over the years!


----------



## peterbestkim

My favorite! I got it from Paris.


----------



## ElenaAlex

The most comfortable tote I have. The leather is soft even after so many years. There is hardly any visible damage. The price vs quality is much better than some of my designer bags.


----------



## AnnaLou

Just looked up this brand because the title of this thread intrigued me. Now I have a new favorite and new wishlist.  
Oh no.


----------



## ElenaAlex

AnnaLou said:


> Just looked up this brand because the title of this thread intrigued me. Now I have a new favorite and new wishlist.
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 5660382


Tods has bags with fantastic design. I know many prefer other brands because of the name but no other brand has such unique design handbags. For example the Wave bag I got last week. It is absolutely amazing and unique.


----------



## AnnaLou

ElenaAlex said:


> Tods has bags with fantastic design. I know many prefer other brands because of the name but no other brand has such unique design handbags. For example the Wave bag I got last week. It is absolutely amazing and unique.
> 
> View attachment 5660406


Wow! I didn't even see that on their website. I'll have to add that one to my list too! It really is gorgeous!


----------



## ElenaAlex

AnnaLou said:


> Wow! I didn't even see that on their website. I'll have to add that one to my list too! It really is gorgeous!


The bag is disconnected now. I was lucky to find it in my fav red color and pristine condition


----------



## RBee

I've just recently fallen way in love with Tod's. I'm surprised they are so underrated. I'm glad to see the appreciation in this thread!


----------



## frugalandfree

Hi! I have been researching Tod's after TheRealReal had some incredible sales the past few days. I ended up purchasing a D-Styling Bauletto in a neutral leather for under $100. I can't wait till it arrives. I believe it's circa the mid 2010s. I'm already on the other hunt for other products from this brand. I'm starting to love understated luxury that is high quality and will last. Tod's fits the bill for me!


----------



## Alienza

I have 2 Tods Pashmy bags! My fave travel bags! The quality is very good. The bags are very durable. And not many people know the brand so so far pickpockets in European cities were not interested in me . But I am about to use a different bag next Europe holiday just so there are photos of me with non Tods bag when on holidays there .


----------



## RBee

frugalandfree said:


> Hi! I have been researching Tod's after TheRealReal had some incredible sales the past few days. I ended up purchasing a D-Styling Bauletto in a neutral leather for under $100. I can't wait till it arrives. I believe it's circa the mid 2010s. I'm already on the other hunt for other products from this brand. I'm starting to love understated luxury that is high quality and will last. Tod's fits the bill for me!


Another benefit of being under the radar is the great values to be found on resale sites! Would love to see your new bag when you receive it.


----------



## tln

ElenaAlex said:


> The most comfortable tote I have. The leather is soft even after so many years. There is hardly any visible damage. The price vs quality is much better than some of my designer bags.


I absolutely love this, it looks perfect.  Have you known these to pop up on re-sale sites?


----------



## ElenaAlex

tln said:


> I absolutely love this, it looks perfect.  Have you known these to pop up on re-sale sites?


I don't know, probably, if you check regularly something will pop-up. Maybe someone can help with the name of the bag as I don't know it.


----------



## tln

ElenaAlex said:


> I don't know, probably, if you check regularly something will pop-up. Maybe someone can help with the name of the bag as I don't know it.


I think it's a version of the Eight bag, but maybe someone else knows for sure?  Next time you pull her out, would you consider pm'ing me measurements?  So I can verify when (thinking positive) I track one down.


----------



## purly

frugalandfree said:


> Hi! I have been researching Tod's after TheRealReal had some incredible sales the past few days. I ended up purchasing a D-Styling Bauletto in a neutral leather for under $100. I can't wait till it arrives. I believe it's circa the mid 2010s. I'm already on the other hunt for other products from this brand. I'm starting to love understated luxury that is high quality and will last. Tod's fits the bill for me!


It's a great bag. I keep a felt organizer in mine to help it keep its shape because the leather is so soft that it's sort of floppy. Just a tip of you're running into that problem.


----------



## ElenaAlex

tln said:


> I think it's a version of the Eight bag, but maybe someone else knows for sure?  Next time you pull her out, would you consider pm'ing me measurements?  So I can verify when (thinking positive) I track one down.


Sure I will. I'm very bad in remembering the names of the bags . It is actually quite big and there is one thing I love - I can open and close the zipper with one hand - no one of my other bags, including LV, has such a smooth sliding zipper.


----------

